# kubota B6200 good tractor for 10 acres?



## mattbatson (Sep 14, 2011)

we just bought 10 acres of pretty flat land in western NC that needs to be cleared. Some is forested, and we will not be clearing that portion....

this tractor is smaller, with a 15hp engine.

I definitely want an FEL eventually, and then pulling a bush hog will be it's primary duties.

thoughts?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

B6200 indeed a working little mule.
Pulling 4' brush hog should be a prolem,but FEL w/out power steering good chance you'll bang your knucles...short wheel base w/full bucket.

I'd keep eye open for tractor in mid 20 to 30hp for yur 10 arce project.


----------



## mattbatson (Sep 14, 2011)

Thomas said:


> B6200 indeed a working little mule.
> Pulling 4' brush hog should be a prolem,but FEL w/out power steering good chance you'll bang your knucles...short wheel base w/full bucket.
> 
> I'd keep eye open for tractor in mid 20 to 30hp for yur 10 arce project.



agreed, thx! Bye


----------

